# Inverted springs - Imported air suspension?? - Hymer



## Leland

Hello fellow MH owners, this is my first post!

I have a 1990 Hymer on a Fiat Ducato base vehicle, I think it is a 544.

The rear springs have inverted slightly. So I was thinking of adding air suspension for the following reasons.
1. Help tired springs.
2. Help upgrade rear axle payload ability to take scooter rack.
3. Improve ride.
So my first question is will the air suspension help with the above?

The second question is were to get the air suspension system from, I intend to fit it myself?

I have seen a number of American websites (pacbrake seems a popular brand) that offer the same design of components at half the price of the British webites. Has anybody used any of them?

Does anybody have the specification of the components (size, load etc) that I require for the hymer? 

Many thanks in advance.
Lee


----------



## CliveMott

Keep it simple
Visit Midland Motor Springs who will re-set you existing springs and add another leaf to stiffen up the back end.
Less to go wrong.

C.


----------



## trevorf

Air suspension kits available from here:-

Marcle Leisure

Yes air suspension will help with the issues you describe but you also need good springs to start with.

I doubt if you will be able to source anything for a Fiat Ducato in the US as, as far as I am aware, Fiats of any description have never been imported there.

Trevor


----------



## artona

Hi Lee

Have a look at my post by clicking here

I must take an after photo. The difference is amazing. The van sits 5 inches higher and the performance is much improved.

stew


----------



## Leland

So do I need to have the springs reset anyway even if I add air suspension?

If so does anybody know anywhere that does this in the Brighton area.

As far as importing goes I was assuming you could get some kind of generic brackets to mount up the air bags that could be modified if necessary (not to bad at the welding thing). Anyone any experience or designs in mind.

Sorry Stew it would not let me look at your post and could not find the page on your blog.

Thanks
Lee


----------



## artona

Maybe you cannot click on links as a non subscriber. I have copied my post for you and so here it is:-

http://www.jones-springs.co.uk/

Really impressed with the service and supply we have just received from this company.

Our Citroen was starting to sag after our self build. The back was definately sitting down.

Here is a photograph taken before the work was undertaken yesterday. It will not mean much until I take an after shot later this morning but when I collected the van yesterday the difference was remarkable.










Jones actually only supplied the springs but their price was extremely competive, Carl knew exactly what I wanted and I ordered one day and they arrived the next. My local garage fitted yesterday.

During the process I uprated the old worn out single leaf spring with a double heavy duty one. Total cost including fitting about £350

stew


----------



## HEYFIELD

I had a 1994 Fiat Ducato/Hymercamp and the rear springs were inverted that was normal.

I fitted air ride to stiffen the suspension and noted a marked improvement on motorways with less sideways morvement in windy or overtaking situations.

As I said the springs are supposed to be inverted.


----------



## BillCreer

If you do go the air suspension route then the basic Dunlop kit seemed to be the best value that I could find.


----------



## GasWorks

BillCreer said:


> If you do go the air suspension route then the basic Dunlop kit seemed to be the best value that I could find.


Have to Disagree.

Firestone/Airride/Driverite all the way.


----------



## BillCreer

GasWorks said:


> BillCreer said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you do go the air suspension route then the basic Dunlop kit seemed to be the best value that I could find.
> 
> 
> 
> Have to Disagree.
> 
> Firestone/Airride/Driverite all the way.
Click to expand...

If you disagree can you explain why?


----------



## GasWorks

BillCreer said:


> GasWorks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillCreer said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you do go the air suspension route then the basic Dunlop kit seemed to be the best value that I could find.
> 
> 
> 
> Have to Disagree.
> 
> Firestone/Airride/Driverite all the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you disagree can you explain why?
Click to expand...

I just feel the overall quality is better, just my personal opinion.

Also parts are more easily available, and a nicer company to work with.

Although Firestone dont do ALKO kits which is a pain.


----------



## BillCreer

Are you able to supply them because they are significantly cheaper for a basic setup.


----------



## GasWorks

Yes, provided Driverite do the kit for your vehicle I'll either have it with me same day or next day latest.

I will also be doing a 10% discount for paid forum members.


----------



## GasWorks

I think this would be the kit needed...

x244 Chassis (motorhome)

http://gasworksair.co.uk/shop/index..._id=35&zenid=e0d8452f728828bb08a5efbcc40f292e


----------



## trevorf

> Have to Disagree.
> 
> Firestone/Airride/Driverite all the way.


Oh dear, I think the Dunlop units are the better quality ones, just my personal opinion :lol: :lol: :lol:

I prefer the galvanized brackets to the cheaper painted steel ones.

Trevor


----------



## BillCreer

GasWorks said:


> BillCreer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GasWorks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillCreer said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you do go the air suspension route then the basic Dunlop kit seemed to be the best value that I could find.
> 
> 
> 
> Have to Disagree.
> 
> Firestone/Airride/Driverite all the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you disagree can you explain why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just feel the overall quality is better, just my personal opinion.
> 
> Also parts are more easily available, and a nicer company to work with.
> Although Firestone dont do ALKO kits which is a pain.
Click to expand...

Gassworks,

So are you giving me impartial advice as a member of this forum or are you giving me advice based on who you prefer to get your supplies from as a Trader?

On the link you supplied me, to your website, I could not see who were the kit manufacturers.


----------



## GasWorks

Sorry, the site in still under construction!

Information is my personal opinion. If someone wishes I can supply the part from Dunlop and have used thier springs on custom jobs before.

I would not give information for personal gain, that's not how I operate. Customer is number 1 afterall. 

If you would like pricing on the Dunlop I would be happy to supply you with it. Afterall it's your choice.


----------



## BillCreer

GasWorks said:


> BillCreer said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you do go the air suspension route then the basic Dunlop kit seemed to be the best value that I could find.
> 
> 
> 
> Have to Disagree.
> 
> Firestone/Airride/Driverite all the way.
Click to expand...

Thanks Gasworks,

As it is a relatively easy job I would be fitting the kit myself.

As I like to get value for money I carefully research which kit I consider to be best and it is not very helpful when someone, claiming to be an expert, comes along and disagrees, quite strongly, with my choice but does not give convincing reasons for giving that advice.


----------



## GasWorks

As I said, a reason for me prefering firestone is the ease of access to replacement parts. Which can only be a good thing as I can supply replacement parts within 48hrs without even holding the stock myself, which has got to be beneficial to the customer.


----------



## BillCreer

GasWorks said:


> As I said, a reason for me prefering firestone is the ease of access to replacement parts. Which can only be a good thing as I can supply replacement parts within 48hrs without even holding the stock myself, which has got to be beneficial to the customer.


Thanks Gasworks,

So the Dunlop kit is good quality and is very good value for money but it will take longer, than Firestone, to source any spares that might be required?


----------



## GasWorks

For my customers, yes. 

If you deal with a UK Dunlop stockist who has parts in stock it will make no difference to yourself.

I just pride myself on providing the best service I can possibly can and have to base my opinion on that.


----------



## wooly

Hi I dont think anybody has mentioned your second requirement in their rush to sell you some expensive parts. the addition of air assist bags is unlikely to increase your payload, in fact as you are adding weight it may reduce your net capacity. 
Michael


----------



## GasWorks

According to AVTech, air suspension can be used to increase GVW. as said before this is not something I would put my name to but supposedly it can. 

Also, the weight of the components is negligible, a gallon in your water tank would make more difference.

Jesus, nothing like been flamed is there! :lol:


----------

